# Reminder:  This is a family friendly site.



## Chimpie (Aug 29, 2007)

The Community Leaders would like to remind all of our members, both new and old, that our site is a family friendly site.  Recently some posts have been made that have bordered on the line of being indecent, and some have crossed it.

We understand that as EMS professionals you are going to see things that most everyday citizens will never see, and all (including us) wish we never did, and you are going to want to talk about it.  This forum was designed for you to come and talk with each other about things you see, ask questions when needed, or just talk about struggles of the industry.  

However, this is a family friendly site.  Its posts can be read by anyone of any age.  We hope that all of you will remember that when you post.

Chimpie
Community Leader


----------



## DT4EMS (Aug 30, 2007)

.......................which is exactly the reason I enjoy these forums. For years I have said this is one of the best EMS forums out there. Mainly because it is kept "clean" here!


----------



## RALS504 (Aug 31, 2007)

DT4EMS said:


> .......................which is exactly the reason I enjoy these forums. For years I have said this is one of the best EMS forums out there. Mainly because it is kept "clean" here!




I will second that, everyone keep posting interesting posts that make this site my favorite passtime at work.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Sep 1, 2007)

We have folks from all walks of life and the experiences that have gone along with them.  From all of that , we keep on learning everyday!  This is a really great site!


----------

